# bird bath spray



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

All 3 of my birds seem to be preening slightly more than normal, and they are all 3 pulling off small fluffy feathers, and occassionally, a slightly larger feather or 2. No bald spots, (except for Sorcha of course) It doesn't seem like plucking. I was wondering if they are molting for spring? I just bought them ecotrition bird bath spray with molt ease. I was about to bathe them, when I remembered someone telling me sprays aren't good for birds. I think they were referring to mite and lice sprays, but now I'm paranoid, and want to be sure before I bathe them. IS the ecotrition bird bath spray safe for my birds?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I spray all my birds with a normal spray bottle


----------



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

That's what I usually do. I use just plain water in a spray bottle, but this stuff is supposed to help them with dry or flaky skin that might cause irritation during molting. They seem to be preening so much more, and losing those little fluffy feathers, so I was hoping that this spray might help them be less irritated? Also, Spirit is pulling out his tailfeathers. Is this normal? His tailfeathers have all been very broken since I brought him home. When I got him, he had been kept in a small cage with only a few perches, and he sat against the bars. So all his tailfeathers were broken from sitting against the bars like that. Some are only half feathers, and some are just missing in general. However, yesterday and today, he has started just pulling them out. Only the tailfeathers. Is this him removing damaged feathers so new ones can grow? I'm really unsure.


----------



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

The ingredients are: water, propylene glco;, glycerin, polysorbate 20, aloe vera gel, polysorbate 80, PEG-75 Lanolin, Isopropyl Myristate, Cetearyl Octanoate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, FD & C Red 40, FD & C Yellow 5


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought some of that and it seemed to make my birds feathers more oily so i just use a regualar spray bottle and you can ad aloe vera juice you can buy it at walmart it comes in big bottle should be in juice dept? not for sure i just was told thats good for birds feathers if they have dry skin


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I found an interesting recipe for an herbal mist in this article on greys:

"Whenever dry skin becomes a problem for my birds I make up an 'herbal mist". Preparing one or more of the following herbs and placing the warm solution in a mister bottle can make this remedy quite simply.

Herbal mist - I use the following hydrating herbal therapy to replenish dry skin: Calendula: aids in the healing of dry, cracked skin; Chamomile: soothes and softens skin, reduces inflammation and swelling, helps aid healing; Elder: softens skin.

Recipe: 4 cups of boiling water/1 tsp. of fresh herb leaves/flowers/bark (placed in a stainless steel or porcelain infusion ball). Let steep for about 10-15 minutes in measuring cup then filter liquid through a cheesecloth or strainer into mister bottle, add to this 15 drops of sesame oil and it's ready. Spray your birds thoroughly and don't forget their feet where they may need it the most! Extra tip: Be sure your birds have perches of varying diameter to keep their feet comfortable and stress-free."


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not use it or any recipe. That recipe has oil in it  Any oil even if from a seed or vegetable can't be good for feathers. If you really wanted to you could add some high grade (edible) aloe vera juice to some water. I just stick to water though


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

True, but perhaps just the herbal mix without the oil would be good to use? I take my tiels in the shower with me, and even if they don't get wet, the steam is good for them. I haven't had any problems with dried out skin all winter.


----------



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for the answers! I'm glad I didn't use it. I'll return it then. I'll try the aloe though. I think they have dry skin. Thank you for the article on greys! It has a lot of interesting information. The herbal mist seems easy enough to make as well. =)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Spirit is probably getting rid of his damaged tail feathers so new ones can grow back, no worries.


----------



## JordanAndVevila (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, good. Thank you Roxy. =)


----------

